# Best ROM for Showcase.. Opinions



## Rcecarbldr (Feb 13, 2013)

Just wondering what everyone feels is the best ROM going right now? Functions the best, etc, etc.


----------



## Vision81 (Feb 12, 2013)

Rcecarbldr said:


> Just wondering what everyone feels is the best ROM going right now? Functions the best, etc, etc.


They all have their ups and downs it seems. Best I've used is AOKP personally.


----------

